# Welcher Luftdruck?



## dome.ch (22. Oktober 2009)

Servus Miteinander!

Ich fahre am Samstag beim Schweizer Red Bull Road Rage mit. Leider will mein Shop keines seiner besseren RRer abdrücken (welch Wunder  ), was mich auf mein 26" Reifen MTB "zwingt"... 

Zu meiner Frage, hat einer Ahnung welcher Luftdruck am besten geeignet ist um auf Asphalt möglichst schnell zu sein, in den Kurven aber möglichst viel Grip bietet ?! Ich fahre Maxxis Crossmark Reifen.

Danke für alle Kommentare


----------



## Harry_I (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn nur auf Asphalt gefahren wird, dann hat der höchste Luftdruck den geringsten Rollwiderstand. Was die Maxxis aushalten sollte auf der Flanke stehen.

Der Kurvengrip auf Asphalt sollte mit max. Luftdruck auch nicht schlechter sein als mit etwas weniger - vermute ich mal.

Für das Gelände ist es umgekehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2009)

Also heißt das, dass man im schweren Gelände (z.B. Wald) am meisten Grip und am wenigsten Rolwiderstand hat, wenn man möglicht wenig Luft im Reifen hat?


----------



## dome.ch (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, weniger Luftdruck hat im Gelände wenigstens zwei Vorteile:

a) mehr Traktion, weil mehr Reifen den Boden berührt

b) a bisle mehr Komfort

Ein Nachteil ist allerdings, dass man sich deutlich schneller nen 'Snakebite' einfangen kann.


----------



## Rough_Rider (22. Oktober 2009)

dome.ch schrieb:


> Servus Miteinander!
> 
> Ich fahre am Samstag beim Schweizer Red Bull Road Rage mit.
> 
> ...




Am besten geeignet für die Road Rage ist wohl ein Rennreifen fürs Mountainbike ohne Profil. Der hat auf dem trockenen unendlich Grip und rollt mit 10x weniger Wiederstand.

Ich würde nicht mit einem Profilreifen bei nem Straßenrennen an den Start gehen. 

Oder fährst du auch Slicks im Wald?


----------



## dome.ch (22. Oktober 2009)

Klar fahr ich auch mit Slicks im Wald... 

Nee, Spass beiseite. Ich denke nicht, dass ich mir für ne einmalige Gelegenheit nen Satz MTB Slicks zulege...deswegen frage ich ja auch 

(Anscheinend ist für Samstag Regen angesagt)

MfG


----------



## Rough_Rider (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja bei Regen schauts wieder anders aus.

Also wennst Deine Reifen fahren willst, dann würde ich bei trockenen Verhältnissen nicht mehr wie 3.5 - 4 bar und bei Regen 2,5 - 3 bar fahren.

Aber am besten wäre es mal kurz draußen testen, mit welchen Luftdruck Du dich noch wohlfühlst in der Kurve.


----------



## tombrider (22. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also heißt das, dass man im schweren Gelände (z.B. Wald) am meisten Grip und am wenigsten Rolwiderstand hat, wenn man möglicht wenig Luft im Reifen hat?



Soweit ich weiß, wirkt sich das nur positiv bis ca. 2,0 Bar aus. Zwischen 2,0 und 1,5 ist der Rollwiderstand in etwa gleichbleibend. Darunter steigt er dann wieder an. Das hängt aber auch vom Reifen (Breite, Stabilität) und vom Körpergewicht ab.


----------



## tombrider (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Crossmark noch nicht gefahren, aber die Erfahrung lehrt, daß auf trockenem Asphalt hoher Druck keine Nachteile bezüglich der fahrbaren Kurvengeschwindigkeiten hat. Das prinzipielle Problem der weichen, biegsamen Außenstollen bleibt allerdings auch bei hohen Drücken bestehen. 
Vorsicht: Nicht nur auf den Reifen schauen, sondern auch auf den maximal zulässigen Druck der Felge!


----------



## octane1967 (22. Oktober 2009)

Der höchstzulässige Druck der Felge spielt eine umso größere Rolle, je schmäler die Felge im Vergleich zum Reifen ist. Mit einem 1"-Slick á la Ritchey Tom Slick kannst du selbst bei 17mm-Felgen ruhig 4-6 bar reinknallen, weil der Reifen nicht versucht, die Felgenhörner auseinander zu drücken. Daran sterben nämlich die Felgen, wenn breite Schlappen zuviel Druck haben.
Wenn du schon an einem Rennen teilnehmen willst sollte dir das aber schon die 30 EUR für Asphaltbereifung wert sein.


----------



## octane1967 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hier wäre es sogar noch billiger:http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310115421127


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36848 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann da nur beipflichten, ich würde mir auch ein paar straßentaugliche, nicht zu breite Reifen gönnen. Es ist schon genug so etwas mit dem Bike zu fahren, da mußt Du nicht auch noch mit Stollen rumgurken.Es muss ja kein reinrassiger Slick sein, es gibt da eine Menge Reifen mit durchgehender Mittellinie, die laufen genauso gut und sind nicht ganz so pannenanfällig wie die doch recht dünnen Slicks.Die würde ich dann trotzdem nur soweit aufpumpen, das sie komfortabel fahrbar sind. Je nach Gewicht von Rad und Fahrer, so ca. 2 - 3,5 bar , sollten da genug sein! bei den meisten ist so bei 4 - 5 bar das Maximale.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (22. Oktober 2009)

Schwalbe Kojak 26x1.35 mit 7 Bar und ab geht die Luzie... Bodenhaftung wie angeklebt.


----------



## dome.ch (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab Freitag Abend noch kurzfristig auf billige Slicks gewechselt, nachdem durchgehend trockenes Wetter angekündigt wurde.

Resultat:

10ter im Qualifying (schnellster 99s, ich 104,..s); eliminiert im Viertel Finale; 2ter auf 26" Reifen

Merci!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Super Ergebnis. 
Ich fahr auch immer mit Slicks auf der Straße....  
Schwalbe Durano MTB sind sehr gut... kleben und rennen.... damit macht man schon mal jagt auf RR 

Gruß
Tom


----------

